# Started Lamictal Yesterday



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

So I saw my prescriber. My new medicatication list:
Morning- vitamin b6, folic acid, fish oil, culturelle, prazosin, ranitidine, we just added lamictal 25 mg and vitamin d cause I just learned I'm severely deficient.
Night- ferro sequel, prazosin, remeron 7.5 mg

Ativan as needed.

I'm hoping lamictal will be the answer. I took it yesterday and actually stayed out of the house all day for once. I was also full of energy. Then later last night I had trouble sleeping so I had to take an ativan. Today I'm exhausted and very out of it but I think that's because my body is adjusting to the meds and yesterday was the most I've done in a long time. I'll keep everyone updated on my progress. I up my dose in 2 weeks to 50 mg.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2014)

Best of luck.


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Since starting lamictal I have had naseau and stomach pains. I also feel super tired and achey. My anxiety is terrible. I don't know if I also feel like crap because she stopped my luvox abruptly. I was only on 25 mg tho and she said I didn't need to taper because I'm on the remeron. Hoping I can push through the side effects because I want to see if this works.


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

side effects only lasted a couple days. Slowly working my dose up. I take 50 mg in the morning and 50 mg at night. I've been able to stay out longer and I have more energy. I still have some off days but no real complaints here. I'm going to keep giving it a chance


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Any restlessness?


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Selig said:


> Any restlessness?


Yes on some nights I have trouble falling and staying asleep. I usually try for a couple hours and then I give up and take half an ativan. This is not new for me though. Just intensified since taking the lamictal


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Still taking 50 mg in the morning and another 50 at night. I've been able to go out and do more but no significant changes. I still get that sensory overload when going into crowded busy places. Sleep is only an issue when I have a very bad day. I have my good days and I have my bad days. I see my doc Monday. So I'll post if she changes the dosage.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Any updates Kristi?


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

MiketheAlien said:


> Any updates Kristi?


Taking 50 mg in the morning and 100 mg at night. The anxiety seems to have gotten worse but I think that is because my living situation has changed once again. During the day I'll get this strong sense of derealization for about 5 seconds and if I don't focus on it, it'll go away. Sleeping has been difficult and she added melatonin to my meds. I was doing really well at first but I'm not so sure now. But again, I don't know if it's the medication or my home life. In the next couple of days I will be taking 100 mg in the morning and 100 mg at night. I believe she will only go up to 200 so we will see how it goes. The side effects have also increased with the upping of doses. Mainly naseau and no appetite. I'll keep updating.


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Also, I've noticed that one disturbing symptom is coming back. My family feels unfamiliar again sometimes and everything feels cartoonish. I don't know if this is just my thoughts though.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hopefully you start seeing some positive progress soon. Thanks so much for taking the time to share and update with us.


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thought I would update eceryone. Taking 100 mg in the morning and 100 mg at night. No improvements. My anxiety is getting worse again but that may be due to the personal stuff I am dealing with right now. I really do not want to go any higher on this medication because I already feel so sad and numb. Some of the awful feelings have come back like my family not feeling familiar. Feeling like my brain just restarts at certain times. Idk how to explain it. Haven't gotten out of the house much and have broken sleep. Not really sure what to do at this point. I feel very alone and hopeless again.


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

I also now have symptoms of irritable bowel and my thoughts are very jumbled. Any advice is appreciated. I feel like I'm losing my mind. I am still terrified of blacking out and forgetting who or where I am. Even though it hasn't happened for the year I've been suffering. I just can't get over the fear


----------

